

Optimizing HTTP: Keep-alive and Pipelining - igrigorik
http://www.igvita.com/2011/10/04/optimizing-http-keep-alive-and-pipelining/

======
sp332
This was just posted one minute before yours:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3072453>

